# ATT problems



## Sethry101 (Nov 12, 2010)

While using ATI tray tools I change graphics settings, I then un installed ATT hoping the settings would go back to default, but they have not, most notably the anti-aliasing, I then tried to re install ATT but got a message saying something about low level drivers, I have no idea what to do or how to get my graphics back to normal?


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

I take it you overclocked your video card?
You'll need to reinstall the tools you used to over clock them and set them back to default. Being that I don't know a ton about ATI and their software or each manufacturer's software I can't help a ton but I'll do what I can.


----------



## Sethry101 (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks, but weirdly I have tried to re install ATT, it installs but when I try run it I get a message saying it can't load low level drivers, I googled it and found that ATT dose not work on windows 7, but this dose not make sense as it worked the 1st time I installed it??? I have also tried setting my catalyst control to defualts but this dose not fix the problem By the way my graphics card is a ATI mobility Radeon HD4530


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

Have you tried going into the device manager and uninstalling your video card drivers then rebooting?


----------



## Sethry101 (Nov 12, 2010)

No, I will give that a try thank you!


----------



## Sethry101 (Nov 12, 2010)

No I will try that thank you, is it under display adapters? And will it re-install on start up or will I have to download the drivers? Thanks so much


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

It is under display adapters and it will reinstall upon reboot. If it does not then that is a good thing because it will allow you to install the drivers you have downloaded.


----------

